# Blue scent brainstorming



## soap_rat (Oct 17, 2013)

I really want to make a deep blue soap using my indigo, and I'm stumped on an EO blend that is "blue."   Any ideas?  I keep getting stuck on the idea of water, or air, with no ideas of what EOs go with that concept.  

I have made a very pale blue salt bar scented with "Ice" EO blend: peppermint, spearmint, eucalyptus and wintergreen.

Halp!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't know what you could mix from EO's for an air or water scent but how about a delphinium FO?  I love blue delhinium but can't recommend a good FO.


----------



## purplefan (Oct 17, 2013)

Somewhere on the net I found a essential oil mix labeled 
Water: 1 Lavender, 1 Rosemary, 2 Bergamot
Can't tell you it smells like water, but it smells good


----------



## Tizzy (Oct 17, 2013)

How about an Acqua di Gio type FO? Nature's Garden describes that scent as "A sexy, fresh, aquatic aroma with bergamot, neroli, and tangerine; flowing into mid notes of rosemary, jasmine, and persimmon; all sitting on a woodsy base note of essential oil of patchouli". Maybe you can create a similar scent with EOs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 17, 2013)

Deep blue makes me think of really dark, rich fragrances. Perhaps something with patchouli or even sandalwood if you have the budget? That's a totally different direction than water, I know...


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## soap_rat (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas, everyone.  It gives me a lot to play around with.

I'm not sure what delphiniums smell like, though; I've grown them, and they didn't have much or any scent that I recall.  I love their color, though!  I typically stay away from FOs, I seem to work well with EOs but I know floral FOs are supposed to be difficult.  (Also the couple of times I used an FO the scent changed completely and I was very disappointed.  [I used BB FOs for CP])


----------



## Forsenuf (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm sure I saw a thread like this a while back, and somebody suggested an anise & lavender scented bar.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 24, 2013)

So glad I came across this thread - my indigo arrived today, so I've been wracking my brains for some inspiration!  And here it is!  (My options may be limited by what I have on hand, but I might need to swing by the local health food store tomorrow ...... and see whether there are any EOs of interest there!)


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Oct 24, 2013)

Wholesale Supplies Plus list colors to go with their fragrance.  Why not check out the charts & references under Fragrance & Essential Oil Learning Library?

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Learning-Library/Fragrance-Essential-Oils.aspx


----------



## soap_rat (Oct 25, 2013)

Saswede, where'd you get your indigo from?  I was using indigo from soap making resource but I got frustrated and bought from Dharma.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 25, 2013)

I found some through a natural cosmetic supplier on Amazon .....  I've read mixed reports about using natural indigo, but thought it was worth trying for myself.  (I'm based in Europe, but assume that there would be similar suppliers in the US.)


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------

